# Launch? Plus my encounter with SCION TC and Labaron GTC



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok first of all tonight i raced a labaron GTC and smoked it then i had a run in with a scion TC i raced him from light to light maybe 1/8th mile if that and he had the jump an di stayed evenly right on his ass the whole way then we raced from 20 mph at 3 beeps and i beat him.....Now does anyone els have any good techniqes to launching the Automatic max? i know how to launch power brake etc... i also found a had a vacume line off when i got home so maybe that affected it but why did i "dog" off the line a lil bit? it seems its all mid range power any ideas? thanks


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I guess you didn't read Rule #1...


*No street racing 
Street racing is reckless, dangerous and illegal. We do not permit this type of discussion. *


----------

